

Boxplorer2 - 3d fractal explorer using GPU - bane
http://code.google.com/p/boxplorer2/

======
fridek
It doesn't work for me - I tried loading example configs and it failed. I
would love to see a WebGL version, that would make it much more portable and
it's easier to show online examples than convince people to download&run your
demo.

